# Sun holiday within 2 hours of dublin???



## WGT (31 Jan 2010)

Hi,
  We are planning to go on holiday with our 1 year old son possibly in April/May. Ideally we would like to go within 2 hours of dublin. This obviously narrows down our options. 
Some options we have already are France, Menorca and Costa Brava.
All suggestions welcome.
Thx


----------



## Barney Magoo (31 Jan 2010)

I don't think you'll get anywhere with decent sun within two hours of Dublin in April/May. Menorca and Costa Brava are more than two hours anyway. 
If you count take-off and landing, speed up and slow down etc two hours is about 1300 or 1400 km distance from Dublin on an average flight. Looks like you'll have to fly for longer.


----------



## gipimann (31 Jan 2010)

Jersey is less than a 2 hour flight, and you could be lucky with weather (I was there last May, had a few cool, windy days, but the weather improved greatly on my 2nd last day - sunny and temp of 20+).

Barcelona is 90 mins or so away if you were into a city break with a beach.


----------



## Eithneangela (31 Jan 2010)

France won't be sun holiday, Menorca possibly although the Balearics don't really start heating up properly until end May/early June.  Canaries best, although flight is over 4 hours.  If son is so young, though, really hot weather is the last thing you'll want on a holiday - child likely to be totally unhappy with strange heat, especially after our recent weather.  So, maybe forget about too much sun and opt for nice campground facility in either Southern France or Northern Spain.  In fact, why not take a ferry from Wexford over to France - own car, all the baby stuff, room for lotsa wine on the way home.


----------



## Odea (1 Feb 2010)

We were in Majorca last April (Soller) and the weather was very hot in the 20's. The previous year in April we were at Lake Constance in Southern Germany and it was very hot as well. Previous to that we were again in Cala D'Or in Majorca and there was plenty of sun with people sunbathing on the beach. Plenty of warm to hot sunshine around in April.


----------



## hopalong (1 Feb 2010)

always sunny in trabolgan,no airport hassle,lots of kiddy stuff.


----------



## PyritePete (1 Feb 2010)

try the algarve, 2 1/2 hours flight to Faro. Plenty of kids resorts. Good weather too


----------



## WGT (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks Eithneangela,
    Camping in France sounds like a good idea. Was looking at the web, would it be suitable for 1 year old, we would also like to drive around and enjoy the countryside. 
Do you know any useful websites, we might also consider Brittany.


----------



## bonza1 (1 Feb 2010)

Try Dublin to Carcasonne, its a 1 hour 45 min flight. Great camspites all along the coast, And the weather should be lovely too. Went last year in early june, and it was glorious. Fab beaches, lovely day trips, cheap wine. Easy peasy.  Try Yelloh Village website for as many campsites you could ever need.


----------



## Odea (1 Feb 2010)

WGT said:


> Thanks Eithneangela,


 
And....?


----------



## Eithneangela (1 Feb 2010)

There are lots of good campsites in Northern France - just don't expect the weather to be too hot in April?may.  Better off driving south for a few hours - 1-year old will sleep - and if you stay along the western seaboard in France, around the Vendee or similar regions, you're bound to come across a suitable campsite.  Wonderful scenery all around, lots of typical small French towns, plenty of tourist sites with accompanying monuments, lots of nature etc.  If you Google France/campsites/vendee you'll get some good suggestions.  All campsites are luxurious by comparison to Irish Holiday Home parks - most have good facilities including swimming pools, laundry facilities, restaurants, shops etc.  Enjoy!


----------



## Odea (2 Feb 2010)

I think that the poster "Happy Girl" had a similar query a few days ago. There were lots of useful suggestions and links given.


----------



## genevievexx (10 Feb 2010)

+1 for Portugal, fast to get to and very child friendly.


----------



## Grizzly (10 Feb 2010)

Odea said:


> And....?


 
I think Eithnenangela is the only one getting a thank you here.


----------



## sue_flaherty (14 Feb 2010)

thinking of going to jersey during the summer. Looking for advice as to where to stay eg in St hellier or in one of the outlying towns.
Any advice would be appreciated.

Have set up a new thread for this


----------



## SlugBreath (15 Feb 2010)

sue_flaherty said:


> thinking of going to jersey during the summer. Looking for advice as to where to stay eg in St hellier or in one of the outlying towns.
> Any advice would be appreciated


 
Have you a separate thread on this as well?


----------



## sue_flaherty (15 Feb 2010)

Yes - had put it in here and then thought to do a separate one as different question than what was originally posed in this thread


----------

